# GOOD NEWS: I got approved to take my exams.......



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

I passed with an 81%!:thumbup: Now for my mm-2 which is natural gas contractor license. I need to also take my business/law as well as my journerman plumber and journeyman gas.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

thom said:


> Mehtwo, are you taking your tests in Abq? One of my tenants is a proctor.


I took my written test in Las Cruces but I will go to Albuquerque to take my JPG(journeyman plumbing and gas) test which is hands on.



thom said:


> On your hours, I've heard some say they were required to provide W2's as documentation. Is that a fact?


I didn't have to provide w-2s, just a work experience affadavit that was notarized and a signature of the qualifying party.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Congratulations.









Now get back to work


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

TxElectrician said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Good Job MehTwo. 

It is strange. 

NM has really strict licensing laws.
The laws are poorly enforced.
It is difficult for many to become licensed. 

So many just ignore the laws completely.


----------



## wncbuilder (Nov 10, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

thom said:


> Good Job MehTwo.
> 
> It is strange.
> 
> ...


I've seen some get their licenses the "easy" way by the no-pass no-pay method and have their buddies sign off on the work experience....:whistling


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

I took my Natural Gas written exam today.....and 


*FAILED by 1 point!!!!!!!!!*:blink:

Oh well time to reschedule........:whistling


----------



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

thom said:


> Good Job MehTwo.
> 
> It is strange.
> 
> ...


That is the big problem. They shouldn't make tough laws and then randomly enforce them. Basically you create a glut of people that are able to undercut complying businesses because they don't have to deal with the fees involved and the time it takes to comply (the biggest cost). Fortunately here in Johnson County it's pretty reasonable. Take your exam, pay about $400 overall, show proofs of insurance, get your license, attend about 20 hours of continuing education a year, done. 

Honestly, if they're going to make these laws, then police should be instructed to check for a permit on the front of any house where work is obviously being done while they're out on patrol. Either create a proper motivation for people to comply to take down the non-compliant contractors (often hacks) or don't write the legislation in the first place, I say.

Kind of like the old saying, "If you outlaw guns, only outlaws have guns." If you require licenses, you're only burdening the people that care about complying with the law in the first place.



mehtwo said:


> I took my Natural Gas written exam today.....and
> 
> 
> *FAILED by 1 point!!!!!!!!!*:blink:
> ...


Been there. Failed my first attempt at the Class A license by 1 point. 4 hours and $100 per attempt, so that hurt.

The funny thing is that the exam I took has very little to do with my field, which is residential remodeling, but it's still required. The Class A license allows me to GC a skyscraper if anyone would be dumb enough to hire me for that purpose :laughing:, and has very little to do with residential, but it encompasses commercial and residential. I figured it would be a good idea in case I ever got into tenant finish type work on commercial buildings. Also you only have to buy 1 book for that exam, where there are multiple for the Class B (under 3 story commercial, and residential) and the Class C (residential) licenses.

Hey, every dollar counts!


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

I was bummed at first, now I know what else to study for. :thumbsup: There were a few surprises on the test that I didn't even know would be there.:whistling


----------



## KZQ (Mar 1, 2012)

*!!*



Richard_N_S said:


> Here in CA the CSLB is part of the DCA. So on the law test, just answer everything to be in favor of the consumer and you should be golden.


Too Effing Shay!

And they're thinking that they're accomplishing somptin!?!

Bill


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

I retook my natural gas contractor's test yesterday and scored an 82%......:thumbup::clap:.
Now I got my business/law and my hands-on test to go.:thumbsup:


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Been studying for my Business/law exam....I'm going to take it on Friday. Have any of you had any success with using the book titled:

*Contractors Guide to Business, Law and Project Management* by the NASCLA?


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

The book seems straight-forward and it was easy reading, I hope the test is as easy.:whistling


----------



## PowerWash (Mar 25, 2011)

I live in Po-Dunk SC and our test was pretty simple. It kind of freaked me out a bit when I was taking my builders exam, that there was a doctor beside me taking his SC doctors certification beside me.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm taking my business/law test this morning......wish me luck!:whistling


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Good luck man :thumbup:


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

........and the results are???????? Lol


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Oconomowoc said:


> ........and the results are???????? Lol


*.....Uh, I passed, DUH!!!!!!!*
Just giving you a hard time Mike.....:laughing:


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

I got my MM-1(plumbing) and MM-2(natural gas) certificates in the mail today.:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Now for my journeyman test, etc.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

mehtwo said:


> I got my MM-1(plumbing) and MM-2(natural gas) certificates in the mail today.:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:
> 
> Now for my journeyman test, etc.


Nice job Mike!


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

I'll be heading to Albuquerque to take my practical(hands-on) journeyman plumber test!:thumbsup: Wish me luck. I'm not looking forward to the 3 hour drive, but you do what you gotta do!


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Good luck. 

How long is the test?


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

A.T.C. said:


> Good luck.
> 
> How long is the test?


They give you 2 hours.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

I passed with a 91%. SWEET!!!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

mehtwo said:


> I passed with a 91%. SWEET!!!!! :clap::clap::clap:


That's Awesome. Congratulations! :clap:


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

This is so cool to watch someone bust their butt to get somewhere  

Now you gotta pass on what you know- hire a couple of apprentices.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Congratulations. :thumbup: :clap:


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Forgot to add, "You're now officially a Turd Burglar"!


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Mrmac204 said:


> This is so cool to watch someone bust their butt to get somewhere
> 
> Now you gotta pass on what you know- hire a couple of apprentices.


I plan on working solo.....


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Good for you!! Congratulations. :thumbsup:


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Now the Journeymen gas practical(hands-on) is next. Probably within the next month or two.....:thumbsup:


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## J&Smccomas (Oct 2, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## ChrisG (Sep 7, 2011)

Congratulations? I know how you feel since I passed my final GC exam yesterday. Best of luck to you.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

mehtwo said:


> Now the Journeymen gas practical(hands-on) is next. Probably within the next month or two.....:thumbsup:


I took the hands-on exam today and passed with a 95%......:thumbup:
Now onto the contractor application process.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

mehtwo said:


> I took the hands-on exam today and passed with a 95%......:thumbup:
> Now onto the contractor application process.


Here in California they don't tell you the percentage you got right or wrong they just tell you pass or fail. I asked about this and was told its for state liability reasons


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Here in California they don't tell you the percentage you got right or wrong they just tell you pass or fail. I asked about this and was told its for state liability reasons


That's interesting.:blink:


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Since I didn't have the money for the contractor's app and bond money before 1/16, I decided to take the Journey Plumbing and Gas(JPG) written exams and I passed them both today. :thumbup: Now it's on to the contractors application and bond.......


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Way to go!!!

Now start unclogging those brownies! 

Your licensed to do so now!!!


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Most be great feeling . . :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Good for you, bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

I got my JPG(journeyman plumber, jouneyman gas) card in the mail today.:thumbup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

mehtwo said:


> I got my JPG(journeyman plumber, jouneyman gas) card in the mail today.:thumbup:


Congratulations! :clap:


----------



## littlefred811 (Dec 16, 2012)

Congratulations!:thumbup:


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

As of 6/24/2013, I am officially a plumbing and natural gas contractor! :thumbup:

Here's the proof:

http://public.psiexams.com/licensee/showBusinessLicensee.do?licenseId=50078&licenseApplicationId=190326


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Congrats.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Outstanding! Congratulations.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Congrats on your accomplishment .


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Right on!


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Suddenly, "Mehtwo" makes sense.































Oh, and congratulations.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for posting your journey and congrats!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

So how you like being master plumber now .


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

skillman said:


> So how you like being master plumber now .


I really haven't used those skills yet. I still work for a plumbing contractor...:whistling


----------



## Gene S. (Jan 22, 2014)

Congratulations! Its a great accomplishment and will serve you and your family well. When I got my first masters license I felt like I could do anything- 8 licenses later and I still do!


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

This thread has been a confidence booster for me. I will be doing my Class B Builders exams in the next couple of weeks here in Virginia. I have been walking on needles for the past month.


----------

